# Grassy Sound 06 26 09



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well the bite was a little off today. There were a few shorties caught. Boss Dogg hooked up with a shortie. I got the skunk. BUT...what made my day was a a little girl came with her family, Mom, Dad, brother, infant brother and garnd dada and grand mom. Her name was Gianna DiNofa, 6 yrs old, and she was fishin with her Shakespere "Barbie" rod and she hooked up with and 18 1/2, 1lb 3/4 flattie. I gotta tell ya the look on her face was priceless. That's what it's all about. She hooked up, reeled for a bit then handed off to grand dad who brought it in. That really made my day.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Bella! Bella! Bona fortuna Gianna! RuddeDogg , you are exactly spot on right when you say"that's what it's all about".What a day!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HStew said:


> Bella! Bella! Bona fortuna Gianna! RuddeDogg , you are exactly spot on right when you say"that's what it's all about".What a day!


Yep and here's the kicker, This is the thought that came to me at the time. We make our own rigs, carefully selecting the components, we build our own rods doging the same with the components and taking the time to do it right, and here comes this beautiful little girl with her store bought rod and rig and shows us old salts how it's done. It's great!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yep and here's the kicker, This is the thought that came to me at the time. We make our own rigs, carefully selecting the components, we build our own rods doging the same with the components and taking the time to do it right, and here comes this beautiful little girl with her store bought rod and rig and shows us old salts how it's done. It's great!!!!!!!!


... like the guy with a zebco kids rod that caught the record MD sheeps head a couple years ago ... ya never know


----------

